# spinal cord stimulator removal coding sequence



## paula f3 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a pt who had her spinal cord stimulator removed due to open wound/exposure and possible infection.  Pt also is currently on Vancomycin for MRSA due to knee replacement  infection.  I coded 996.63 for the complication, but now do I use 041.12 being that the pt is under tx for her MRSA? Physican lists Diagnosis: Open wound/exposure of spinal cord stimulator battery.

Thank you
Paula


----------

